# Deputy Sheriff Delton Daniels



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Delton Daniels*
Marlboro County Sheriff's Office, South Carolina

End of Watch: Saturday, August 1, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 22

*Tour:* 3 weeks

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 7/20/2015

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Del Daniels succumbed to injuries sustained 11 days earlier when the patrol SUV he was a passenger in left the roadway and overturned in a ditch on Highway 15-401, near McColl.

It is believed that the vehicle may have struck standing water in the roadway during a period of heavy rain. Deputy Daniels was transported to a hospital in Florence where he remained on life support until succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Daniels had only served with the Marlboro County Sheriff's Office for one week when the crash occurred. He also served as a firefighter with the Bennettsville City Fire Department.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Fred Knight
Marlboro County Sheriff's Office
273 Throop Street
PO Box 577
Bennettsville, SC 29512

Phone: (843) 479-5605

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22555-deputy-sheriff-delton-daniels#ixzz3hbo2bbCP


----------

